# Santoku for the newlyweds



## milkbaby (Sep 6, 2018)

Friends of mine have a kid getting hitched next week and asked if I could make a kitchen knife for one of the wedding gifts they're giving the soon-to-be-newlyweds. Just put the finishing touches on it today barely in time for them to take it with them to where the wedding's gonna be. Didn't have time to somehow include a coin in the package, but fingers crossed no jinx...

This is a santoku in 15N20 carbon steel with Philippine ebony burl and dyed maple burl handle. The saya (Japanese style wooden sheath) is some sweet quilted maple that I pulled from a game box of random assorted figured thins from @Mike1950 earlier this year, really cool stuff in there and was hard to choose...

This Philippine ebony burl is probably the prettiest wood I've ever used on a knife, the pictures don't do it justice at all! I wish that I could find more of it. And the quilted maple makes for the most eye catching saya that I've ever made.

Maybe one day I'll be able to keep a purdy knaf for myself, but to be honest, it's way more rewarding to hear from somebody else how much they like one of my knives. Hope these kids enjoy it together for a long time!

https://i.Rule #2/Tv2P5vSh.jpg

https://i.Rule #2/PM73H0lh.jpg

https://i.Rule #2/HU2CUSKh.jpg

https://i.Rule #2/lJMXRy9h.jpg

https://i.Rule #2/zbEnXZoh.jpg

https://i.Rule #2/8vRP3DEh.jpg 

https://i.Rule #2/YZcGL0ph.jpg

https://i.Rule #2/nMhDWiVh.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 6, 2018)

Beautiful......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Sep 6, 2018)

Beautiful knife. WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A PIECE OF THAT WOOD TO MAKE A PEN FROM.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 6, 2018)

That is a beautiful knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2018)

Marcus, that is an awesome looking knife. Do you make the blades also? I like that look.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 6, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Marcus, that is an awesome looking knife. Do you make the blades also? I like that look.



Thanks for the kind words Marc and everybody else too! 

And to answer your question: I design and make all my knives from steel myself. Below is a pic after rough cutting the steel for this knife which was just the beginning of the process. Even when I start with the same design template, the finished knives often end up different due to being made by hand.

https://i.Rule #2/0b9kB29h.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 6, 2018)

bamafatboy said:


> Beautiful knife. WOULD LOVE TO HAVE A PIECE OF THAT WOOD TO MAKE A PEN FROM.



Thank you Keith. I agree that a pen from this wood would be beautiful too!!!


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 6, 2018)

Awesome knife

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2018)

Beautiful blade, sure they will love it! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 7, 2018)

Seriously nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 7, 2018)

The combo of woods used in the handle, and their pristine finish is unbelievably beautiful! Love the sheath, as well. That is a tremendous gift! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 7, 2018)

Damn nice knife Marcus. Beautiful handle

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 7, 2018)

Beautiful gift.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 7, 2018)

Nice job Marcus!!! Really like the handle design and the woods that went into it. A real looker.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 7, 2018)

I got to hand it to you, that is one excellent job! I have seen many a kitchen knife over time but NEVER have I seen one I would not use! This is definitely one! It is too nice!!!!!! The form is outstanding and the wood choices and the exactness of the spacing is above and beyond cool! WTG ....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 7, 2018)

That’s a beauty! Well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 7, 2018)

I admire all you knife makers out there...beautiful knife...the holder adds a great finishing touch

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 9, 2018)

Very nice work!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

